# Mac Milano Malpensa



## jungleland (Jun 7, 2009)

Hello, does anyone know if you can find MAC at the duty free of Milano Malpensa?

Thank you in advance!


----------



## Claire84 (Jun 20, 2009)

Hoping someone can answer this too cos I'm flying to there in September.


----------



## jungleland (Jun 30, 2009)

Just back from Italy and, unfortunately I could'nt find any MAC counter at Malpensa airport!


----------

